# Almost embarrassed to ask this....



## KageMusha (Aug 23, 2007)

Oddly enough, I am trying to find a Black Wind Katana made by Ontario Knives for something me and a buddy are working on.  It seems to be discontinued from Ontario and every internet store and everyone on ebay is out of stock.  Does anyone have one they are willing to sell or know anyone that is?  

Please refrain from the flaming, I am very aware of the difference between this and a true katana.  Long story on why we are looking for one.


----------

